# Worst moment of my life - distraught



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've just had a small boy save me from the most horrific 10 minutes of my life.

I'd just got Jack and Ollie for a walk - usual routine, follow Jack for 20 minutes around house because he has a massive problem with getting ready for a walk. Got his collar on (very gently) because he hates collars and harnesses and then sorted Ollie out.

Got out the door and Jack's lead and Collar fell to the floor. I'd been so distracted with Ollie trying to eat Jack's lead that i'd forgotten to tighten Jack's collar - I put it on loose to ease him in then tighten it when the lead is on.

Jack realised straight away and started walking away. I tried to coax him back in the house by running into it and making out we were going back in and he was having none of it. I had to put Ollie in the house as he started to run. He was darting all over and I couldn't get near him. By this point I was crying my eyes out and practically screaming. I knelt down in the middle of the road and asked him softly to come. I tried to make him chase me. There was 2 ways he could have went - either through a gap in metal fencing onto a building site (half finished new development of houses) which leads to a main road - or a cut which we usually take that leads to a big field across a road.

I could barely breath. I man tried to help and some children but it made it worse. I was just screaming and crying and trying to get him to follow me home and he wouldn't. It felt like hours. There were cars coming in and out and I kept having to run in front of them to make them to stop.

I eventually ran up a path that leads around the back of our house - it's a dead end on one side but he wouldn't come that far up and I knew that if he turned round and started running he'd be gone. I was on my knees crying and begging him to come to me and then a little boy appeared at the opening.

I started screaming at him to shut the gate so that Jack was trapped with me and he did. So I managed to get a hold of him.

I'm shaking and crying my eyes out still, I can barely breathe.

My neighbour was just coming out as I was walking back to the front door with him in my arms and she came to see what was going on. I couldn't speak. She took Jack off me so I could settle.

I'm absolutely distraught. I thought I was going to lose him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my god you poor thing,that feeling is terrible,you just imagine the worst,i have been through something like that when a pit bull went for my old Chi,i was in a shocking state.Have a Brandy to calm your nerves ,that helps.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of having a shot just to settle. I am still shaking and crying. I just can't believe it. The neighbours will now all think i'm mental - but I didn't care.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> Yeah I was thinking of having a shot just to settle. I am still shaking and crying. I just can't believe it. The neighbours will now all think i'm mental - but I didn't care.


 No i was screaming and crying as my Sheltie run off home ,while the Pit bull had it's teeth in my Chi,luckily he played dead so no harm done,but things like that play on your mind.just think he's safe at home with you now and ok,who cares about what neighbours think.You will feel better tomorrow,go and get that shot of brandy or something ,make it 2 or 3.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so happy that you got him back ...I can totally feel for you on this situation cause I've been there before not long ago with my NaNa....she ran out the door so fast that no way I can catch her....I fell on my *ss and got bled all over my fingers ...we live right next to the road with cars coming all the time too...she finally ran back to the door and wait for me...I think they all thought we were playing with them with the chase...


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

It really is the scariest thing isn't it. I am beside myself.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> It really is the scariest thing isn't it. I am beside myself.


yes....it's the scariest thing ....I ran to the street and tried to stop all the cars too....people probably thought I was crazy...LOL....I can never trust her off leash again ever......


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh that happened yto me once dodge took himself up the road luckily no where near as threatning as yours but i know how you feel . makes you feel so ill and you relive it over and over , have a nice weak cup of tea and a cuddle with them .


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG, I'm shaking and crying with you. I felt like I lived everything you just wrote. What a nightmare for you. Thank god that little boy appeared. Shell.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe i'm sat here and he's safe in the house. I honestly thought I was going to lose him. I started crying the minute the lead fell off because I just knew. So many things could have happen. I can't stop crying. It's the scariest thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can only imagine, I am glad the Jack is safe and at home! ((HUGS))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is totally frightening. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Thank goodness he is home safe and sound and probably no worse for the wear. I'm so glad that all turned out OK but what a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you all. There's no one here and you were the first people to turn to. I really need to stop worrying about what could have happened and forget it. I'm still crying - it's stupid!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

It's not stupid, or atleast I don't think so I would be doing the same thing, I am one that ponders on what could have happened. He is safe, thats all that matters, but if you need to cry then cry baby! You will feel better to get it all out! Glad Jack is ok!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Its not stupid!!!! You have the right to be upset, your baby was in danger at that moment! He is home and safe, you are home and safe, give him lots of love and try to take a few deep breaths! ((HUGS)) It will be ok!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Something similiar happened to me when I had Honey and I felt the same, but don't dwell on it and you will get over it 

Have a nice glass of wine to calm your nerves 

Barbara x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone  I'm so so happy he's safe. I'd be to take away if he'd gone.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Julie, I'm so sorry you had to go through that.  It is such a scary time, and your emotions go everywhere. You know what can happen, and getting him safely to you as quick as possible is key. It's very understandable how you are feeling. Not stupid at all. I have had this happen to me with Chance & Gianna. We live on a main road. Like you, I ran and screamed, stopped cars, and looked like a mad crazed nut. But when you are in a situation like that, that's the only way you can act. After you get them safely inside, you brake down. It truly is one of the most scariest things. Knowing that you could have lost your baby is a very heart wrenching ordeal. I'm glad that he's home safe and sound. Give him a great big hug and kiss from us. And give yourself one as well.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you - you're right. It's only natural. He's my world! I'm going to try and settle now, for the boys xx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a relief you got Jack back safe and sound! Many things can happen with our chihuahuas though no fault of our own. They're so small and delicate and don't know better at times. Go ahead and cry and eat some chocolates or drink a glass of wine - it'll make you feel better. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you.

Something similar happened to me with my late chihuahua when she was a young pup. We were walking outside when her harness came loose and fell off as we were approaching a street. She kept on walking/running ahead of me. With my heart pounding and fear rising inside me, I firmly yelled "Stop! Stay!" and she stopped and stayed on the sidewalk, waiting for me to catch up with her. I had been training her basic commands for months (stop, stay, sit, lie down, etc.) and she was learning them. I was so happy she remembered these 2 commands at that moment.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah - I guess some command training is in order. Jack is so strong willed and intelligent - it will take a miracle to get him to obey!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Julie,my heart is with you right now. Thank god it all worked out. You are worse for wear then he is right now. I'm going thru all these emotions with you right now.

Same type story with my precious Romeo (my mini doxie before Coop). Not as good an ending as yours. A car was going very fast down our street. The speed limit is 35 and he was probably going 45 or 50 and hit my precious dog, and sped off. Romeo died instantly and didn't feel a thing but I was in a depression for close to a year. 

I was also by the road and almost got to him. A car saw me and stopped the other way but this other car didn't see me or him or stop.

I am so relieved for you that you didn't have to go through that. I'm so sorry for the scare but now you'll be mental over it. Believe me, I am.

Here all day if you need to talk more. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Julie,my heart is with you right now. Thank god it all worked out. You are worse for wear then he is right now. I'm going thru all these emotions with you right now.
> 
> Same type story with my precious Romeo (my mini doxie before Coop). Not as good an ending as yours. A car was going very fast down our street. The speed limit is 35 and he was probably going 45 or 50 and hit my precious dog, and sped off. Romeo died instantly and didn't feel a thing but I was in a depression for close to a year.
> 
> ...


I'm so so sorry that you had to go through that Robin. That's the most heart breaking thing in the world. I'm sorry.

I try not to 'wrap them in cotton wool' but when things like this happen it's hard not to want to


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> I'm so so sorry that you had to go through that Robin. That's the most heart breaking thing in the world. I'm sorry.
> 
> I try not to 'wrap them in cotton wool' but when things like this happen it's hard not to want to


I know. We are their protectors and when something happens, we feel so bad. I'm just glad your story had a good ending.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> I'm so so sorry that you had to go through that Robin. That's the most heart breaking thing in the world. I'm sorry.
> 
> I try not to 'wrap them in cotton wool' but when things like this happen it's hard not to want to


It's okay to wrap them in cotton wool, they are your babies, and deserve every ounce of love and care you give them. You are a great Mom, and your pups are lucky to have you as their Mom.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG how scary  ((((hugs)))) to you I know how it feels it happened to me and Tyson once when he was younger it's the most awful feeling 

I'm SO glad your baby is ok xxxx


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh hun what a terrible fright you must have had, I'm so glad he's home safe and sound now. Sending lots of hugs your way x x x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im glad he is safe now......its happened to me a couple times with mine so i know how scary it is.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

TLI said:


> It's okay to wrap them in cotton wool, they are your babies, and deserve every ounce of love and care you give them. You are a great Mom, and your pups are lucky to have you as their Mom.


Thank you so much that's a such a lovely thing to say.


And thank you all again - you've really helped me settle xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Phew glad to hear Jack is OK, poor you for having to go through that. Have a wee glass of something strong to calm your nerves! ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

That is horrible. Chanel's done it to me before. I had to run down the middle of the street so no one would hit her. It is terrifying.
Im glad he's okay.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

ONE DAY A FEW YEARS BACK MY HUBBY AND I WERE DRIVING DIWN A NARROW UNLIT ROAD IN THE BEW FORREST IT WAS PITCH BLACK JUST AHEAD OF US THERE WAS A CAR GOING VERY VERY SLOW WITH HAZARD LIGHTS FLASHING IN FRONT OF THIS WAS A LONG HAIRED TERRIFIED CHI IT MUST OF RUN OFF FROM SOMEWHERE WELL WE ALSO PUT OUR HAZZARD LIGHTS ON BUT THERE WAS A DANGER FROM THE ONBCOMING TRAFFIC. 
THE BRAVE ELDERLY LADY IN THE CAR IN FRONT GOT OUT AND WAS TRYING TO CAPTURE THIS TERRIFIED BABY, I NECVER KNEW WHAT HAPPENED BECAUSE IT WAS WISER FOR US TO PULL AHEAD AND WARN THE ONCOMING DRIVERS I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT DOG FOR WEEKS AND FELT REAlly really scared for it


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww. I feel for you. A few months ago, I took the dogs out. Martini was off leash as she usually listened to me. Well, not that time... She slipped off while I turned my back for a second. I started to panic when I couldn't find her. I looked up and she was walking down the road! I panicked, and started running after her. I was calling her and crying, basically just a sobbing mess at this point. Cars were coming towards her, and all I could see was visions of my little baby getting run over in the road. I had a full-on panic attack. I ran infront of 2 cars to get to stop. They didn't even see her, and looked at me like I was nuts for stopping them. Martini seemed almost confused. It was snowing, and she just kept runnoing farther and farther down the road.
I finally caught her, and she flipped over on her back and thought that I was going to hurt her. I was so upset and in tears, terrified that I was going to lose her. I still to this day don't know why she ran away from me like that, but I know that I have her back, and now I watch her like a hawk. If she is outside, even on a leash, I am right by her. I am so glad I got my girl back. She could have died. Just look at it as a second chance, like I did, and be very careful from now on. (Not saying you did anything wrong!) Someone was looking out for your guy.  I definately understand where you are coming from though. It really is a reminder to cherish every moment you have with them.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You should think the little boy that helped you give him a candy bar or something.I am glad you got him back safe and sound i would have been a wreck too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no  im glad hes safe with you though...things like that always happen around the world...atleast it's not raining?


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

im glad you jack and ollie are all together and safe. kisses and hugs


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you all  I forgot to add earlier that Jack fussed over me so much while I broke down on the kitchen floor - I think in some strange way perhaps he was sorry lol

I've settled now - hubby brought my favourite bottle of wine home (to share!!!) and a rubbishy magazine (you know the kind 'I cut off my boyfriend's arm and fed it to his grandparents' type of mag! - love them!) because i'd let him know what happened.

Once again - thank you so much, you've all been great in helping me get settled xxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a good hubby. You just have a good night hun and hug your babies.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you so much - I so need it!! xxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I feel like I need it too. I felt so stressed out for you today!!! XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am sorry you had such a horrifying moment.

A couple of years ago my daughter accidently let our lab mix out. The speed limit on our road is 55. He went across the street to the neighbor boy with no problem but he didn't make it back. It was terrible and my children saw the whole thing. A few months after that my two pit bull puppies were outside with my husband and were on leash. An SUV swerved off the road and hit both puppies. My husband had to jump out of the way to avoid being hit. Both pups died the guy in the SUV never even stopped. My dog now goes no where near this road. I walk him in another place. I have 10 acres so my little chi baby will never see the road here and when we move to Florida next year I will have to figure out how to ensure she is safe so she can be walked there.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

oh wow. I don't even have words for that. im so sorry.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh geez, I'm glad your babys OK.....I know the pain


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

What a horrible ordeal 

When I first got Joie, he snuck out the door when I opened it,
and ran like a jack-rabbit. I chased him for a long time, and couldn't catch him. I think it was his first taste of freedom.

I was scared, angry, and exhausted when I finally got him back inside.
It is an awful feeling.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my! I would have been a nervous wreck myself. I am so glad you got him back unharmed


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow sounds like You had quite the ordeal ... I am happy You got him back... My Quark took off on my BFF when she was Dog sitting for me and it took her forever to get him back... I can understand what you went threw


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Julie - I am so sorry that you had to go through all that. I am so glad you and your two babies are home safe and sound. Give them big hugs from me and the little boys.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh god! glad he's oh k  ((hugs ))


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sooo glad Jack is safe and I hope you're feeling better today. Naughty Jack!!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww  At least he's safe now, and you did everything in your power to keep him from getting hurt.

I had a similar thing happen to my Ollie. We were at the park, just got there, and while I was distracted with something, Ollie noticed that someone had left a bunch of trash (fast food and other junk) just in the middle of the grass. His "drop it" is great when it comes to toys, but with food he's beyond stubborn, so I had to catch him to take what he had grabbed away from him. He kept backing up to get away and managed to back out of his harness which was just a little too lose from being fitted on top of a sweater the day before. He realized his freedom instantly and made a game of it, but we were extremely close to the road and there are often people at the park with big dogs. It was really scary, but I eventually was able to lure him back by making him think that I had a treat. He ate whatever the heck he had gotten, but at least he was okay. Just a reminder that we really need to work on his recall, which is pretty much non-existent so far. I had been yelling, then almost crying, then talking sweetly, then yelling again, lol, people probably thought I was nuts since lots of people let their dogs off leash there.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

having read this i know i need to work on recall with dodge as at the minute he just ignores me unless i am in the kitchen lol then its a whole new ball game so how do i teach recall any ideas?


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

You poor, poor thing. I would have been terrified as well. Don't worry about the neighbors, I'm sure they understand. And if they don't...bump them. 

:hugs:


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG! You have all really inspired me to train Zoe a recall command. I don't really ever take her out without a leash, but obviously things can happen. I'm glad your baby is ok. I would have been exactly the same way.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh poor you julie!!! id hate that to ever happen to my dogs let alone someone elses!!
im glad hes ok though 

hugs and wet tounge kisses from elise and tinkerbell


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^awww lol thank you  xx


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

oh god hun i got goose bumps reading your story im so happy it had a happy ending xx i hope your ok now and settld xxxxxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kim, this thread is from 2009. Just letting you know...


----------

